# Yankee Lake gunshow



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone go to the Yankee lake show? Thinking about checking it out this morning.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

How long are they open today


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

think it was till 3, my son and I checked it out, didn't leave with anything, seemed like more ammo and misc stuff than actual firearms, I was looking for one of the older H&R handguns that was my first handgun as a teenager or a BL22 to add to my little lever action collection.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What does a BL22 sell for these days?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Anywhere from 6 to about 850, My brother who is a serious collector just picked up a grade 2 new with a box for 6, but he is always on the hunt for deals.my deal will come along.


----------

